# The firsts are hard......



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

About a year ago - my ex walked out abruptly on me and on my son.....and last Easter and last Mother's Day I have memories of me crying in church and thinking I would never get over it. I spoke to my mother about it and she said "Don't worry about it, the firsts are always the hardest - next year it will be better." 

Guess what - it has been a year and she was right.....funny now my ex is going through a hard time....tough turds....I hope it gives you hell.....

Karma is a *****......


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bigtone128 said:


> About a year ago - my ex walked out abruptly on me and on my son.....and last Easter and last Mother's Day I have memories of me crying in church and thinking I would never get over it. I spoke to my mother about it and she said "Don't worry about it, the firsts are always the hardest - next year it will be better."
> 
> Guess what - it has been a year and she was right.....funny now my ex is going through a hard time....tough turds....I hope it gives you hell.....
> 
> Karma is a *****......


:iagree::iagree:Just wait after another year.:smthumbup:


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Last year when I was going through my hell. Mothers day hit... I had my kids so something special for her and I did it but it is past.

This year my oldest would not see her or speak to her on mothers day. It gets easier and easier. 

My kids told me she was outside asking her boyfriend on the phone why her kids hate her and why they always want to come over my house. Answer is simple... She doesn't get it... not my problem!


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

MovingAhead said:


> Last year when I was going through my hell. Mothers day hit... I had my kids so something special for her and I did it but it is past.
> 
> This year my oldest would not see her or speak to her on mothers day. It gets easier and easier.
> 
> My kids told me she was outside asking her boyfriend on the phone why her kids hate her and why they always want to come over my house. Answer is simple... She doesn't get it... not my problem!


It is interesting how betrayers often never believe in the damage they cause. It's the difference between those who commit crimes and their victims.


----------

